# Who are you boycotting these days.



## eden/averymum

I have fallen so far out of the loop, I had a hectic crazy pregnacy and then twins! They are six months old now (almost) and I am just getting my head out of my butt. What is going on the world these days?

Tell me something interesting, who is your favourite most passionate boycott and why?


----------



## Paxetbonum

I boycott Wal-mart mostly because of their unjust wages, slave made products and there attempt to kill local merchants.

I boycott Johnson and Johnson because of abortion.

I boycott all fast foods except for Subway and we only use them when travelling.

I boycott made-in-China products and only buy them second hand.

There you are!


----------



## leomom

I boycot Wal-Mart for the same reasons pp mentioned.

I boycot McDonald's (and really fast food in general except when traveling) because I'm reading Fast Food Nation. And because fast food just grosses me out.









I think that's it, but I'm ready for a new cause to add to my plight!


----------



## TiredX2

I can't think of everything (I'm pretty tired) but the three that come to mind first:

Wal-Mart
United Way/ Boys Scouts
Salvation Army


----------



## medaroge

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paxetbonum*
I boycott Johnson and Johnson because of abortion.



have not heard of any issues with Johnson and Johnson, I looked up online, but didnt find anything, could you clue me in please?

Thanks!


----------



## polka123

*March of Dimes, Proctor & Gamble products, Fur anything, any Org. that uses animals for experiments, Pet Stores (puppy/kitty mill suppliers) Circuses - to name a few*

Animal Rights:
http://www.pcrm.org/ (Physicians Committee for Responsible Medicine)

http://www.pcrm.org/resch/charities/mod_overview.html (*march of dimes*)

http://www.iamscruelty.com/

Anti Vivisection:
http://www.aniweb.org/english_version/vivisection.html

http://www.animal-lib.org.au/lists/viv/viv.shtml

Premarin horrors:
http://www.premarin.org/

http://www.menopauseonline.com/letbea.html

Animal Rescue:
http://www.dogsdeservebetter.com/home.html

Stop Gassing in our Pounds:
http://www.saveourshelters.com/vash...ressRelease.htm
warning - graffic description :
http://www.peta.org/alert/automatio...Item.asp?id=282

Anti-Fur:
http://www.all-creatures.org/adow/cam-fur-inside.html

http://www.alv.org.au/issues/fur.asp


----------



## leomom

polka123, couldn't open the stop gassing in our pounds links...


----------



## Artisan

Wal-mart
Salvation Army
Circuses


----------



## leomom

Please forgive me for not knowing...but why salvation army?


----------



## Artisan

Oh, and the Red Cross. Forgot to mention them.

The Salvation Army because of their very openly anti-gay policies. At one time they allowed domestic partners to share in benefits. They later retracted those benefits because being gay was anti-Christian.

I boycott the Red Cross for their anti-gay stance as well. They do not allow anyone who has ever had a gay relationship to donate blood. They can have been with one partner for 30 years, or had an experimental relationship 20 years ago, and it doesn't matter -- they label them high risk. What's perplexing to me is that there is no "high risk" status for people who have unprotected sex with hundreds of people. In other words, you can be a straight man that has had unprotected sex with 300 HIV-infected women and still be allowed to donate. They test everyone's blood, anyway. It's a blatantly anti-gay policy.


----------



## simplespirit

well...

Walmart (does anyone shop there anymore?) Honestly, I drove past the brand-spankin' new one they built her in our town and the parking lot was not even half-full. I wonder if the tide is turning...

Oh, fast food. Ugh. Not only fast food but "fast-ish" food like KFC. Those chicken slaughter house are horrific. And all of the food is crap anyway. When we travel, I toss whole wheat bread, peanut butter, fruit and veggies and water in the vehicle. My old tightwad ways turned out to be green and healthy, too!

Namaste'


----------



## zipperump-a-zoomum

Wal-mart
salvation army
boy scouts (although not really an issue yet...)
I won't buy anything disney
and
The Old Schoolhouse (for their support of the Pearls)
and Best Buy (for totally personal "they pissed me off" reasons)
Kaly


----------



## zipperump-a-zoomum

Hey, quick question about red cross...
do they have that policy because of fda regs/gov't regs, or is it their own policy?

Just wondering with the whole hullaballoo about gay sperm donors- seems like it might be an fda move.

Kaly


----------



## AngelBee

Interested in info on Johnson and Johnson as well....

How do you find out info on who to boycot?







:

Boycotting is a new concept to me and kinda overwhelming.....







:


----------



## mama ganoush

nike, nestle, home depot, exxon, walmart (not there's a single piece of plastic crap i'd want from there anyway), fast food.

why disney?


----------



## TiredX2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leomom*
Please forgive me for not knowing...but why salvation army?









They are anti-gay rights.


----------



## zipperump-a-zoomum

Oh, yeah. Not an official boycott for me personally, but I try hard to only buy gas from BP stations.

Disney? Stereotypes, both gender and racial, and rampant buy-everything-disney-there-is-no-substitute-resistance-is-futile attitude.
Kaly


----------



## medaroge

It would be so helpful for me (and I think others as well) if you post a quick note why you boycott a certian company. A lot of these that come up I have not heard of boycotts against and would like more info, but if you dont know the reason for a boycott it can make a search more difficult.
thanks!


----------



## Artisan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zipperump-a-zoomum*
Hey, quick question about red cross...
do they have that policy because of fda regs/gov't regs, or is it their own policy?

Just wondering with the whole hullaballoo about gay sperm donors- seems like it might be an fda move.

Kaly

It's their own policy. They have had it in place for years, well before the current ultra-conservative FDA tide.


----------



## zipperump-a-zoomum

Well, then. I will most certainly be happy to add them to the boycott list...although they haven't taken my blood for a while now (since I've eaten beef in England







)
Is there an alternative foundation/company to which I could donate blood or money?

Kaly


----------



## Artisan

You can donate to local blood banks and hospitals.


----------



## zipperump-a-zoomum

Huh. They aren't Red Cross run, too? Shows what I know.









Makes more sense anyway, doesn't it? Cuts out the middle man.
Thanks, reader.

Kaly


----------



## eden/averymum

Ok, great :LOL I'm not as out of the loop as I thought.

I do boycott Wal-mart, Nestle, Salvation Army, Fast-food, Disney, Nike...well EVERY brand name really, though I will buy second hand unless there is a visible logo (I'm not paid to advertise).

Had no clue about the red-cross.... but would you take blood from them if you needed it. I would.

Don't know anything about This Old Schoolhouse, never heard of them - clue me in please.

Please clue me in to

Johnson and Johnson
Procter and Gamble

What about the Gap/OldNavy?

Is Loreal still testing on animals?

What other companies are turning into giant corporations and slowly taking all variety out of the marketplace and TAKING OVER THE WORLD







??

I like this thread!


----------



## zipperump-a-zoomum

I'm harshing on the Gap a bit less, because they started an open policy about their practices and are at least discussing it/acknowledging the problem.

The Old Schoolhouse (it was "this" in my siggy...just changed it. I must have been thinking about this old house :LOL ) is a homeschooling website- support, products, reviews, etc. They have numerous references to the Pearls, and encourage the use of their books and therefore their methods.

I have a post in Learning at Home about it, and I am waiting to have my post to activism approved...have assurances it will be, so check back.









Kaly


----------



## leomom

Nestle?

Nike?

the Pearls?


----------



## Altair

walmart
fast food
salvation army
boy scouts
kraft (philip morris)

and in general, try to steer clear of unnatural chemicals (or animal testing) in cleaners and beauty products.

i can't say i boycott nestle b/c so many times i'm out and the only water i can find is poland spring. i try to bring my own water, but it doesn't last the whole day.


----------



## zipperump-a-zoomum

D'you mean why do we boycott them? Or are you saying who you boycott with a 'tude? :LOL

The Pearls have written a number of books on how to train your child. They advocate switching babies, amongst a slew of horrors. There's a ton of info on line if you google.
Kaly


----------



## eden/averymum

why boy scouts? and what are the pearls?


----------



## polka123

Proctor & Gamble:

http://www.pandgkills.com/main.html

Quote:

Iams and P&G Cause Animals to Suffer Needlessly
For nearly 10 months in 2002 and early 2003, a PETA investigator went undercover at an Iams contract testing laboratory, where a dark, sordid secret was discovered beneath the the dog- and cat-food manufacturer's wholesome image.
http://www.iamscruelty.com/


----------



## applejuice

Nestle's and Wal-mart


----------



## zipperump-a-zoomum

Boyscouts: Anti-gay policy

Pearls: This website has their stuff in it http://www.gospeltruth.net/children/pearl_tuac.htm
and here is the website of their ministry:
http://www.nogreaterjoy.org/

Kaly


----------



## eden/averymum

I had no clue about p&g, we use alot of their products. Wow, thanks.


----------



## ankh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zipperump-a-zoomum*
The Pearls have written a number of books on how to train your child. They advocate switching babies, amongst a slew of horrors. There's a ton of info on line if you google.
Kaly


Switching babies???!!!














:


----------



## EFmom

All anti-choice organizations or organizations that contribute to anti-choice groups (Domino's Pizza, Curves, any Roman Catholic organization, etc.)

Walmart

Local businesses that were big Bush campaign contributors


----------



## zipperump-a-zoomum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFmom*
Local businesses that were big Bush campaign contributors

that too. but it really cramped my style because there's a pottery place on the way to my inlaws that also sells fresh eggs....and had a huge bush sign. I loved those fresh eggs.









Kaly


----------



## JamesMama

Nestle

Nike (their shoes are made by kids in sweatshops...according to Solidarity Magazine)

I will be boycotting Maytag if they pull out of Iowa

Wal-Mart (more for their Anti-Union status than anything)

FYI- Pizza Hut, Hy-Vee, Subway, Pizza Ranch and Casey's brought free food and drink when Maytag-Newton was on strike


----------



## leomom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zipperump-a-zoomum*
D'you mean why do we boycott them? Or are you saying who you boycott with a 'tude? :LOL

:LOL

I meant why. Thos Pearls sound like nut cases!!!

Nestle? Anyone? Anyone? Buehler? Buehler?


----------



## delicious

nestle makes formula and if i'm correct, pushes it over breastfeeding to women in 3rd world countries.

my short list
wal mart
nestle
p & g (any companies that i know test on animals, really.) (but we only buy all natural personal care type products so this is easy for us)
disney

have to go!


----------



## iamama

Why hasnt anyone said MONSANTO???

I hate Monsanto, I boycott their products and companies who use them. Which is a lot of places since they have pretty much infected the whole US.

I eat a lot of organic and I pull a lot of weeds!!


----------



## Vito's Mommy

Anyone who tests on animals or uses them in their products. This includes Proctor & Gamble, Loreal, Gillette, J&J, Bath & Body Works..the list is very long. Did you know that the majority of cosmetics contain slaughter house animal bi-products? I boycott Circuses where animals are involved. Seaworld and the like. Churches. Fur industry. Anti-gay bafoons.

Polka, glad you brought up Iams. I read that a while back...


----------



## kiahnsmum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iamama*
Why hasnt anyone said MONSANTO???

I hate Monsanto, I boycott their products and companies who use them. Which is a lot of places since they have pretty much infected the whole US.

I eat a lot of organic and I pull a lot of weeds!!









Thank you, I loathe loathe loathe them!!!







:


----------



## leomom

Who is Monosanto?? And why??


----------



## iamama

monsanto is the giant corporation that created agent orange for Vietnam. They currently supply a version of it for the u.s. war on drugs in s. and central america. It is sprayed on forested areas to kill everything(including cocaine plants), but is also responsible for an increase in cancers of indigenous peoples. Also, in the last 20 years they have deversfied into food, specifically geniticly modified seeds. In '95 VP Dan Quayle paved the way for the patenting of seeds. they now have over 11,000 seed patents and over 100,000 acres in the US alone. 60% of corn is GMO(CORN SYRUP), soy beans, and canola are the worst offenders. The medical community, the ones that know, don't know about the future of antibiotics because monsanto inserts an antibiotic marker into the cell. They use Ecoli and the cauliflower spiral viruses to invade the cell. Bottom line: you either eat organic or you eat patented!! Dow chemical and dupont also make our food. from iamama's hubby

Check out The Future of Food


----------



## eden/averymum

Someone said something about Johnson and Johnson?


----------



## leomom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iamama*
monsanto is the giant corporation that created agent orange for Vietnam. They currently supply a version of it for the u.s. war on drugs in s. and central america. It is sprayed on forested areas to kill everything(including cocaine plants), but is also responsible for an increase in cancers of indigenous peoples. Also, in the last 20 years they have deversfied into food, specifically geniticly modified seeds. In '95 VP Dan Quayle paved the way for the patenting of seeds. they now have over 11,000 seed patents and over 100,000 acres in the US alone. 60% of corn is GMO(CORN SYRUP), soy beans, and canola are the worst offenders. The medical community, the ones that know, don't know about the future of antibiotics because monsanto inserts an antibiotic marker into the cell. They use Ecoli and the cauliflower spiral viruses to invade the cell. Bottom line: you either eat organic or you eat patented!! Dow chemical and dupont also make our food. from iamama's hubby

Check out The Future of Food


Got it. Thanks!


----------



## birthmommom

when i started reading this thread, i was boycotting
Kraft
Walmart
Nestle (obviously not very well, there products are everywhere)
Coca Cola
fast food
any circus with animals, and having issues with the zoo.

Now it looks like I need to do some more research.

I am against anything that tests on animals, and i am not ok with anti gay companies or companies that use slave labor.

so looks like i will be adding, Red Cross, Nike, and abunch others. I should make a list!

I love this thread!


----------



## KoalaMama

Sometimes I wonder if these threads are good for me! Pretty soon I won't be able to buy, well, anything! LOL!

Our two big ones:
WALMart - give me a reason not to boycott them!
Nestle - violations of the International Code of Marketing of Breast-Milk Substitutes

Working on ridding us of all things Kraft, won't allow me or my kids to be walking advertisements for any brands, don't do the circus. Now I have a little research to do on some of the other issues that have been brought up here.


----------



## TiredX2

Did I miss the Kraft explanation?


----------



## zipperump-a-zoomum

Oh, and abercrombie and fitch.
'Cause they're just so offensive everywhere you turn.
Kaly


----------



## KoalaMama

Reasons to boycott Kraft: http://www.krafty.org/


----------



## nyveronica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama ganoush*
nike, nestle, home depot, exxon, walmart (not there's a single piece of plastic crap i'd want from there anyway), fast food.

why disney?


We boycott Disney b/c of their very obviously mainstream attitudes toward family (boys marry girls, babies sleep in cradles, step-moms are evil), subversive and not so subversive violence in rated G movies, all the children ripped from their mothers crap (Nemo, Bambi, etc.) and the fact that I've never seen one piece of their merchandise that wasn't made in China.


----------



## tyedyedeyes

Subscribing







:


----------



## 2crazykids

I go to to http://www.buyblue.org/ help me make deicisions about products.


----------



## simple living mama

Wal-Mart AKA..Mal-wart or Vold-mart (the store that shall not be named)

Heck, I've gotten to the point where I just shop second hand anymore. Im so tired of buying from the big chains because they all seem to have such bad business practice. So I try to keep it local (mom pop operations or second hand, make it myself or do without.

I was reading this magazine that graded big box stores for their used of companies that use slave labor. Wal-Mart (of course) got an F but I was surprised to find that Target got a D. So I'm just forgetting the lot of them. I'll see if I can round up that article.


----------



## Spock

Nestle (man, they have a lot of subsidieries!)
Wal-Mart
Any athletic shoe maker except New Balance
Domino's
Kraft (I miss Velveeta







: )
Sea World and those types of places

And, not really a boycott, but we buy about 90% of our clothing used since it is so difficult to find clothing not made in sweatshops. We try to buy everything else used if we can, too.


----------



## kiahnsmum

Can someone explain why Dominos, its fairly new in NZ so I havent heard anything anti yet.


----------



## Spock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kiahnsmum*
Can someone explain why Dominos, its fairly new in NZ so I havent heard anything anti yet.

They give a lot of money to anti-choice organizations.


----------



## Mama Coltrane

What about Old Navy? My friend calls it Old Slavery, but I don't know the dirt.
Like others, I try to buy alot used.


----------



## babybugmama

Very interesting thread. I could not find the movie, the future of food...but I did find this and requested it from my library: Lords of the harvest : biotech, big money, and the future of food / Daniel Charles. I work with kids with behavior disorders and so often I talk about nutrition, diet, food...etc. This just builds on that foundation.

simple living mama - I would be very interested in that article. If you could tell me which magazine you got it in that would be wonderful!


----------



## eden/averymum

Old Navy is owned by the Gap. Don't fall into the Gap.

Still I'm asking though about J&J, someone said abortion, is that pro-life or pro-choice?


----------



## eden/averymum

I need a link for an article about the nestle boycott that is fairly easy to read, any ideas? I was talking to my sister about the boycott and she said that if these aprents are so ignorant and uninformed it is their own fault, wtf? I know, she says they should do more reserach about formula and don't they see the pattern of what is going on around them? I was abit to aggravated to respond. I'd like something concise to email her. PLEASE? Maybe something from the WHO?


----------



## Attila the Honey

Officially I boycott Wal mart. Unofficially, I think I boycott everything!

I try not to shop or eat in national chains, only shop locally owned and operated for everything. As much as budget allows we eat organic because of the evils of montsanto and GMO foods.

I buy stuff used alot, mostly as a matter of fact. Usually garage sales but also thrift stores. I will have to reevaluate the Salvation Army, although not being able to buy stuff there will likely cause me to have to buy new at chain dept. stores, which is probably the greater evil in my mind.


----------



## KoalaMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eden/averymum*
I need a link for an article about the nestle boycott that is fairly easy to read, any ideas? I was talking to my sister about the boycott and she said that if these aprents are so ignorant and uninformed it is their own fault, wtf? I know, she says they should do more reserach about formula and don't they see the pattern of what is going on around them? I was abit to aggravated to respond. I'd like something concise to email her. PLEASE? Maybe something from the WHO?

http://www.infactcanada.ca/Nestle_Boycott.htm
Or here's a page of links and you can surf through and find one you like: http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/8148/nestle.html

Perhaps she'll see how the more research comment is rather laughable.


----------



## gr8tfulmom

Tom Monahan, founder of Domino's, has deep pockets for religious, anti-choice, anti-gay issues. He is seen by some as a drinker of right wing kool-aid, and others as a great philanthropist. I haven't run across a link for it yet, but a few years ago we were living pretty near his compound in Ypsilanti and he was in the news for controversial gigantic religous symbols erected next to an interstate that runs through Domino Farms.

This article gives you a general view of how Tom rolls
http://pubs.socialistreviewindex.org.uk/sr196/smith.htm

mall wart- won't ever get my $ & I'm trying to convince the rest of my bargain hungry community of their human infractions too. Union stance

Nike - and my girls beg for the pink swoops every time they need new tennies and I explain once again why we won't be getting them - child labor

Coke- Union stance

Nestle - formula stance

Monsanto, ADM - pollution, food source/web issues & GMO's

Those are our current "biggies"


----------



## eden/averymum

Wicked link thanks.

My brother told me I should just live in a cave. I can't give up running water though.


----------



## ksmommy

pro-choice or pro-gay organizations or supporters.


----------



## kiahnsmum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksmommy*
pro-choice or pro-gay organizations or supporters.

Oh no I cant believe you went there...


----------



## intentfulady

Cable television companies
PBS advertises mcdonalds marketing to BABIES
and because this is the medium they all use


----------



## simple living mama

Babybugmama, I couldn't find the exact magazine as I picked it up as a freebie at our local library but I was able to find these on labor standards and practices for eight large US retailers .

• Wal mart got the only F (are we surprised??)
• JC Penny, Target, and Sears got D's
• Bloomingdale's and Macy's and May's
(including: David's Bridal and Hecht's) received 'C's

http://releases.usnewswire.com/GetRelease.asp?id=31331

Here is another (shows more stores)

http://www.coopamerica.org/programs/.../scorecard.cfm

Everytime I get the urge to go into Walmart, I think that it could of been my child born in a country where he or she was stuck in a hot room with bad conditions and low or no pay making Sponge Bob pillows for some kid in America.


----------



## babybugmama

Thanks simple living mama

Have you heard of Meijer? I'm wondering how they rate. They are similar to a Walmart as far as having groceries and other goods. But I don't know anything about them otherwise.


----------



## KoalaMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *simple living mama*
Everytime I get the urge to go into Walmart, I think that it could of been my child born in a country where he or she was stuck in a hot room with bad conditions and low or no pay making Sponge Bob pillows for some kid in America.

What she said! How very, very sad it all is...


----------



## loveharps

Nestle and Monsanto (







) are my major boycotts.
Nestle because of their formula marketing practices in 3rd world countries.
Monsanto because of GMO, seed patents and basically all the chemical crap that they are putting into our world.

Interesting thread, I'm enjoying reading it and I'm definately going to be doing some more reasearch into some of the companies/products named here.


----------



## Hollysmom

I NEVER shop at Walmart - My mil is addicted to Sam's Club







and I am contantly telling her why she shouldn't shop there...I think I am annoying her now









I am working on totally boycotting,

Proctor & Gamble
Kraft
Nestle

It can be so tough. These people make everything...scary.

I think someone mentioned Home Depot. I haven't heard about that one. Why?


----------



## NWmt_mama

Great thread!
I boycott:

Walmart
Monsonto
P&G
Fast food

Did anyone else think that there was a pic with a Wal-Mart bag in the latest Mothering mag - the Homeschooling article with the girl picking beans? It looks like one to me. Very dissapointing, if so.


----------



## Tupelo Honey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksmommy*
pro-choice or pro-gay organizations or supporters.

Well, don't buy a SlingSet then.


----------



## huggerwocky

Wal-Mart and Exxon.


----------



## simple living mama

You can't judge a person for their Malwart bag. I only say that because I shop all the time at thrift shops and I always seem to get my stuff in Malwart bags. I always tell the lil' old ladies at the thrift stores (nice and loud so all can hear), it's the only thing they make that doesn't break.

Yes, Monsanto.... most evil of all for sure.

babybugs, I haven't heard of Meijer. I live in a pretty small town (with a big Malwart) so it's no wonder I haven't heard of them.

We should start a thread (maybe already done) on companies that are good to the earth.


----------



## leomom

We should start a thread (maybe already done) on companies that are good to the earth.[/QUOTE said:


> I would
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that information, so if anyone has it please start a thread and post a link here.


----------



## taosmom

Wish I could boycott everyone! If you haven't seen the documentary 'The Corporation' I highly recommend it-though I'm sure most of you have already. We just have a general rule in our family-buy it organic, whole and local







Other than that, we try to get it second-hand. We also just bought our first diesel vehicle to run on vegetable oil, so the biggest boycott of all is neigh-The Government's oil wars! I've discovered that you can get everything you need to manage your life without buying corporate, or at least unconscious corporate







-check out www.greenfestivals.com and look at all the participants if you'd like some leads.


----------



## simple living mama

Wheeehooo Asaalik! Good on you for your Bio Diesel! Way to go.


----------



## ksmommy

Quote:

Well, don't buy a SlingSet then.
I can make my own, thank you, though....


----------



## taosmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *simple living mama*
Wheeehooo Asaalik! Good on you for your Bio Diesel! Way to go.

Thanks! I can't believe it took us so long to get off the 'petrochemical boob' so to speak







I guess we had to move to the bay area where the conversions are far more accessible (there are people all over who do it and bio-diesel filling stations as well). We plan on getting our free fuel from local restaurants...here's more on 'Greasil': http://www.greasecar.com and biodiesel: http://www.biodieselamerica.org/bios...=141,0,0,1,0,0


----------



## RubyWild

Gosh, I had no idea how many places I boycott. Boycott just isn't a word that I use, but I never give my money to:

1) Walmart (put our family business out of business by making our manufacturing company dependent on them and then dropped them for foreign made products instead.
2) Costco, I just try to buy locally and feel that Costco is wrong for us.
3) Fast Food (not healthy, not local, not anything good about it).
4) Curves
5) A local children's clothing consignment shop that doesn't let anyone use their bathroom. My newly potty-trained 20 month old had to pee on their front lawn "like a kitty-cat."

There are many places I don't bother boycotting. I don't boycott for animal rights reasons as I strangely just don't care about that issue. I do eat meat, I do wear fur, and I don't research the make-up products that I use. I feel oddly disconnected from that issue.

I'm also confused about the child-labor issue because, on the one hand, I don't want children to have to work so hard for so little. On the other hand, I don't want to put them out of a job and thus have their lives be even more difficult.


----------



## BundleFishMama

Why Curves? I was lurking here and saw that and was really surprised - maybe I am ignorant but I can't imagine what could be wrong with Curves - I actually just joined a couple of months ago & I've been doing really well on their program, so I'm wondering if there's something I don't know about them and should!?!


----------



## RubyWild

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama*
Why Curves? I was lurking here and saw that and was really surprised - maybe I am ignorant but I can't imagine what could be wrong with Curves - I actually just joined a couple of months ago & I've been doing really well on their program, so I'm wondering if there's something I don't know about them and should!?!

I guess it depends on your stance on abortion rights. The founder of Curves, Gary Heavin, gives 10% of his substantial earnings to charity, a large chunk of that money opening going to pro-life organizations. Knowing that, I turned down a gift of a membership that my mother wanted to buy for me. I could really use the membership, too.


----------



## bellydancemama2Syd

walmart ( trying hard too but we are broke and things are cheaper there)

Dominos

Curves

**trying to boycott all things made in China cause I do not like what they are doing/did to tibet

Hummers ( should see the bummer sticker I got hehehe)

OH and my newest one .. WALGREES and another Pharmacy that will not give out birthcontrol because it is agaisnt there religious belifs.


----------



## ksmommy

Walgreens online offers information about birth control pills and also prices, so I deduct that they offer it...
http://www.walgreens.com/library/fin...yclen&id=10672


----------



## bellydancemama2Syd

they do offer it. But in some stores the pharmacist can refuse to sell it because of their personal religous beliefs. ( sorry if I wasn't clear .... LONG day here)

I don't think a pharmacist should work if he can not go his job.

Alot of states have a law about this ( that forces them to do it) and in the states that do not have a law Walgreens allows the pharmacist to make up there own mind based on what they believe. Other pharmacies ( where there is no law making them) have rules and regulations in place that they have to give out BC regardless of there reglious beliefs.

Check http://www.FillMyPillsNow.org , you will find that Walgreen's is listed as a chain that allows pharmacists to refuse to fill prescriptions for birth control pills.


----------



## Maggi315

ProAbortion organizations: Lots of these, have a big long list includes pizza hut, mortgage companies (have to find one we can use), etc.
Anti-religious organizations
Local stores that are anti-child or not open to children/breastfeeding
Stores with pornographic magazines/videos in them
Planned Parenthood


----------



## KoalaMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggi315*
ProAbortion organizations: Lots of these, have a big long list includes pizza hut, mortgage companies (have to find one we can use), etc.

I have *never* heard of anyone being pro-abortion! Is there really such a thing? Of course, you have a right to choose not to support organizations that are pro-choice in the same way that I choose not to support those that are anti-choice.







But as someone who is absolutely pro-choice (my body, my choice) I find the term pro-abortion highly offensive, not to mention ill informed.


----------



## Spring Sun

Whoa, this could all get out of hand. Lets stay away from the abortion/sexual preference issues.


----------



## Spring Sun

Or start another thread...


----------



## adensmom

A couple years ago I bought a Loreal hair dye and it was not a good experience. I was especially angry because I had gotten the advice for that color from their hotline and website. I'm big on never giving a company money again after they anger me but when I researched everything Loreal owns it was amazing. They own a huge amount of companies. It would be difficult to truly boycott them.








I also at one point had researched the companies that were owned and in bed with Procter and Gamble and Nestle. I've come to the conclusion that this world is owned by mean jerky corporations.


----------



## taosmom

Once again, please rent 'The Corporation'-the whole corporate trip is deeper than you could possibly imagine







: ...or could even hope to imagine in your worst possible imaginings







...you know what I mean.


----------



## Naughty Dingo

Yeah Asaalik is right about "The Corporation" It is downright depression.

We do our best to buy local or buy from WAHPeople. And we try to boycott advertising as much as we can. A lot still gets through of course, but anything we can keep away from our kids for as long as we can is a little bit of protection their minds will get from corporate manipulation.

And we avoid Disney and books that are linked to selling and products.


----------



## RubyWild

I forgot Disney. We don't do Disney. I just find the stories so wrong in so many ways.


----------



## janabanana

maybe this is bringing up an issue that is better left quiet, but i think it is interesting to boycott walgreens for allowing their pharmacists choice about whether or not to fill birth control. i happen to be pro-birth control (and pro-life...yes, i know, it's complicated), but would rather a company offered employees choice based on whatever their moral beliefs are than had a "no exceptions" policy one way or the other. it's very pro-"choice", but i, in all sincerity, support those boycotting walgreens. lots of folks give up on boycotts because they don't think their actions make a difference, so i salute anyone who believes they can!!

well, my boycott, in addition to wal-mart, and gap/old navy is coca-cola. here are the websites:

http://www.colombiasolidarity.org.uk...acampaign.html

or

http://www.corporatecampaign.org/kil...ke/protest.htm


----------



## eden/averymum

Ok, first off - pro-abortion is an absurd term. Nobody is pro-abortion, there is no one marching about outside fertility clinics and OBGYN offices trying to convince women they should have abortions.

and second off, I think if an individual isn't comfortable dispensing medications then they should not be a pharmacist.

anywhoodles. interesting point about the child labour by the pp......

have you all checked out www.adbusters.org


----------



## eden/averymum

oh, I boycott the catholic church.


----------



## kate~mom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *irishtwins*
I go to to http://www.buyblue.org/ help me make deicisions about products.

bookmarked! looks interesting...

like others have posted, before ths thread, we boycotted...

iams
walmart
united way/boy scouts
nestle

but now i have a lot of reading to do


----------



## Tupelo Honey

I







Planned parenthood.
I do not knowingly give my business to anyone who financially supports anti-choice, anti-woman conservative groups.
I boycott organized religion.


----------



## goatgrrl

Chocolate (after reading an article in UU mag which explained that a lot of cocoa beans are picked by child/slave labor)

Diamonds

BJs wholesale

Coors

Have not been to Walmart since Jan 1 2005!

FOX News (can you boycott a t.v. station?)

McDonalds (in theory I boycott it, in practice I sometimes go there







: )

Love the thread!

I had a question about the Nestle boycott...I thought it was officially over? That pushing formula in the 3rd world was something they did in the 70s? Or are they still guilty of this? Thanks.


----------



## latinmom

Walmart, fast food establishments, nestle and exxon, for all the reasons stated already. I boycott Circuit City and Lowes because the stores/policies have pissed me off so badly in the past. I am debating Gap/Old Navy, because of sweatshop labor, but I really like the clothes for the boys. That one would hit hard! Food- I try to get only organic or from farmers markets-as local as possible, although there is now controversy about Whole Foods, too!


----------



## RubyWild

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggi315*
Planned Parenthood

How does one go about boycotting PP, logistically speaking, that is? When I used it as a teenager, I wasn't charged anything.


----------



## mamaGjr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *latinmom*
Walmart, fast food establishments, nestle and exxon, for all the reasons stated already. I boycott Circuit City and Lowes because the stores/policies have pissed me off so badly in the past. I am debating Gap/Old Navy, because of sweatshop labor, but I really like the clothes for the boys. That one would hit hard! Food- I try to get only organic or from farmers markets-as local as possible, although there is now controversy about Whole Foods, too!

just wondering about the whole foods controversy
thanks!


----------



## Hollysmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamaGjr*
just wondering about the whole foods controversy
thanks!


Me too







:


----------



## Mackenzie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFmom*
All anti-choice organizations or organizations that contribute to anti-choice groups (Domino's Pizza, Curves, any Roman Catholic organization, etc.)

Walmart

Local businesses that were big Bush campaign contributors


Dominos and Curves?


----------



## Amaryllis

For all the coffee drinkers/cafe lovers, here's a good tool:
http://delocator.net/
It shows where the independant coffee shops are and how many Starbucks are in the same area by zip code. This way you can boycott corporate takeover


----------



## RubyWild

I don't know, but my guess about a Whole Foods controversy would be that they're elitist jerks who dramatically overcharge for their merchandise. I mean, I stopped shopping there for that reason. I'm lucky, though, because I moved to a town that has good, local, affordable organic foods - which makes it even more obvious to me that Whole Foods really doesn't have to charge what they charge.


----------



## taosmom

Here's what I've seen about Whole Foods:
"Whole Foods is a national chain that originated in Austin. The stores are huge. The selection is better than Wheatsville's but the prices are higher. Whole Foods is the subject of some controversy -- they had picketers arrested who were protesting Whole Foods' breaking its agreement not to sell non-union grapes during the grape boycott, and their founder & leader, John Mackey, is well-known as a Ronald Reagan-style trickle-down economics supporter."

http://www.isthmus.com/features/docf...chive/2002/27/

So I guess they're union busters?


----------



## mamaGjr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asaalik*
Here's what I've seen about Whole Foods:
"Whole Foods is a national chain that originated in Austin. The stores are huge. The selection is better than Wheatsville's but the prices are higher. Whole Foods is the subject of some controversy -- they had picketers arrested who were protesting Whole Foods' breaking its agreement not to sell non-union grapes during the grape boycott, and their founder & leader, John Mackey, is well-known as a Ronald Reagan-style trickle-down economics supporter."

http://www.isthmus.com/features/docf...chive/2002/27/

So I guess they're union busters?










Oh well I suppose sometimes you just can't win ....
My dad's produce is the only I eat besides what we buy at WF.
Their prices don't seem any higher than anything else around here but I only buy what I want and need .. i am frivoulous so when they say "whole pay check " that is not me......there is one place that is super cheap but I don't have time to go there daily which is what you have to do b/c the produce is on the way out . more power to the little guys ...I just can't afford the time wise to seek and search







:
Someday I hope to own my own darn land and have the time to grow and bake my own stuff anyway









I avoid a local dairy around here
Oberweis Dairy products and their ice cream stores b/c I didn't like the owner's campaign politics when he was running for governor ...very anti immigrant - he had some crazy commercials airing hear ...dang he lost A LOT of Latino customers ...his loss

I also avoid Cracker Barrel b/c a LONG time ago







when I had time to really be an activist , they had some descrimination against homosexuals

and also Denny's ...

not there I would ever really eat at those 2 places anyway









I wish I had more time to research and seek what I need based on conscious choices ...every little bit counts I suppose
thanks


----------



## Jennisee

I'm not able to do it 100%, but I try to avoid big box stores in general and instead shop local, small business, WAHM, etc. However, I have a family member who is active in the gay rights community, and he sent me a list of companies to boycott and companies to patronize. Ironically, some of his "good companies" are boycotted by a lot of people here :LOL , but I thought I'd pass along the information.

Quote:

I haven't gotten into "boycotting," or at least explicitly. It takes a lot of energy. Some of the organizations you mentioned still do good work, so I may still support them-but perhaps with a note to the people I work with there noting particular policies I'm unhappy with.

United Way - I still support them at work, as complementary to the gay organizations I support.
Red Cross - They are considered "discriminatory" because of all the high-risk HIV/AIDS groups (single black men, etc.), they only prevent gay men from donating blood. I probably don't care much about that because I don't like giving blood.

However, there are a few organizations which I don't support because of anti-gay policies or stances:

Boy Scouts - Eh&#8230; good work, but explicitly discriminatory leadership and policies.
Fox News
Republican Party
ExxonMobil - If possible, target BPAmoco. When Exxon merged with Mobil, they rolled back all of the pro-gay Mobil policies.

On a positive side, I try support these groups where possibly. And it never hurts to let them know why I support them:

Anheiser-Busch - Run a lot of explicitly-gay ads (cartoon couples making out on a dance floor, rainbow Bud light logo, etc.) in gay media. Though sometimes their mainstream ads are a little stereotypical.
American Airlines
American Express
Avis - Very pro-gay policies, runs full-page ads in gay media.
United Airlines
Bank One or LaSalle Bank
IBM
Deloitte and Accenture
Disney
Ford
PepsiCo
Verizon
Starwood Hotels
HBO - Though I don't subscribe since Sex and the City went off the air.
Kraft - Paying $.5M to support the Gay Games 2006 in Chicago, taking a lot of heat.


----------



## mamaGjr

how very interesting
thanks for the post ..there is always another side...that is why i find it hard to boycott too much ...
i feel you are always setting yourself for being hypocritical







:







:







:







:


----------



## Avena

DISNEY!

They have been known for Sweatshop labor & Child labor issues! (abroad)

Go to www.democracynow.org to read more


----------



## AntoninBeGonin

I'm atheist so I guess you could say I boycott church. I think religion is man's most harmful creation against his fellow human being.

~Nay


----------



## mamaGjr

I loved this thread , can we revive it?

my sis had stuff to give away today and my son and I were out running errands with her ... her trunk area was loaded with stuff.

we were near the salvation army so I suggested that(not thinking she would care , plus i am all about convenience sometimes)
she said "well they don't like gays" so instead we went to a hospital white elephant drop off in an annoying crazy driving hectic part of town -she was driving and does not usually drive - she is always nervous etc ...... i was floored

i am so proud of her and surprised








I am the "Supposed" activist in the family !


----------



## mommaduck

Girl Scouts (supporters of PP)
Will eventually boycott P&G (They are horrible to their employees, give tons to PP, and are very anti-family)
I have a love-hate relationship with Walmart...eventually I will just be able to forget about them (I hope)
Hardee's (Their ads)
Red Cross (they fired a guy because he objected to issues that went against his religious beliefs)
All State (they fired a guy for his religious views posted on his own website on his own time)


----------



## mamaGjr

mommaduck said:


> Girl Scouts (supporters of PP)
> Will eventually boycott P&G (They are horrible to their employees, give tons to PP, and are very anti-family)
> 
> who is PP?


----------



## mommaduck

Planned Parenthood


----------



## mamaGjr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommaduck*
Planned Parenthood


oh that is what i thought
what is wrong with PP
forgive my
"not knowingance"


----------



## mommaduck

I'm Pro-Life. Not a rabid extremist, just do not believe in abortion. Also, Margaret Sanger, who started PP, was a known to be an eugenicist.


----------



## Vito's Mommy

Alot of people don't really think too much about animal rights. It's not ever in the spot light enough to raise awareness to consumers. In 1988 I stopped using anything that is tested on animals b/c of the unbearable torture and sad life these defensless creatures are forced to endure. When you get a few minutes, you may want to read a bit about it. Not in a become a PETA nut or anything, just to see what really goes on. Just about everyone here is already boycotting so many companies that practice animal cruelty/testing even if it's for a different reason, so that's pretty cool.

P&G, J&J, LOREAL, GILLETTE, are the worst.


----------



## crochetmama

Joy's waldorf dolls...I won't go into the reasons here, as all the threads against them have been pulled.....

Hugs,
tammy


----------



## Meg_Mom2Rachel

Walmart/Sam's Club
Disney
FOX News Cable Network and Radio
Most fast food chains - make an exception for Panera (is that fast food?)
"The Religious Right" - publications, evangelical tv shows
Conservative Media
Meat
To contrast my boycott list, here are those that I support...

PBS
Wild Oats
Burt's Bees
BuyBlue.org
The Body Shop
The Method cleaning products
Local shops
Unitarian Universalism
and many more I'm surely forgetting
How about Unilever? I have bought many items from them as it seems all others are no good. Do any of you have a reason that I should boycott Unilever?


----------



## mamaGjr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Meg_Mom2Rachel*


Walmart/Sam's Club
Disney
FOX News Cable Network and Radio
Most fast food chains - make an exception for Panera (is that fast food?)
"The Religious Right" - publications, evangelical tv shows
Conservative Media
Meat
To contrast my boycott list, here are those that I support...

PBS
Wild Oats
Burt's Bees
BuyBlue.org
The Body Shop
The Method cleaning products
Local shops
Unitarian Universalism
and many more I'm surely forgetting
How about Unilever? I have bought many items from them as it seems all others are no good. Do any of you have a reason that I should boycott Unilever?

i can't find ingredients on the bottle or website , perhaps I did not check closely .
i heard burt's bees sold out to a big money making financial machine ( what is the word i am looking for? ugh !

i have also heard of lots of controversy with body shop these days

i really have no idea , perhaps these are rumors . i have not had the time to research , just wondering if anyone else has heard the same
TIA


----------



## KoalaMama

Unilever: http://www.responsibleshopper.org/ba...m?cusip=904767


----------



## diamond lil

Boycotting the following companies due to their continued business practices with terrorist-sponsored states:

Alcatel SA
BNP Paribas
ENI SPA
Hyundai
Lundin Petroleum
Oil and Natural Gas Company
Siemens AG
Statoil ASA
Stolt Nielsen
Technip Coflexip
Total SA
UBS AG

http://www.divestterror.org/dirtydozen.html


----------



## Red

Uh, thisis embarrassing, but I've been boycotting Nestle's since the 1970's, due to their sending formula to 3rd countries and pushing it on the mothers, who then had to buy it.

it's been 30 years! Are they still doing this? How would I find out? (I do miss their chocolate chips and 30 years is a longggg time to go without!) :LOL


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt

Wal-Mart/Sam's Club
Nestle
J&J
P&G
Gillette
Anything tested on animals


----------



## plantmama

Definately check out responsibleshopper.org to find out about a corps. buisness practices. The last time I checked I think the only green company was patagonia









We haven't been to Wal mart in years and I gave up the Gap about two years ago.
Also fast food
Any box store for the most part
No cosmetics tested on animals
We try to be careful about shoes and clothing sources but it's so hard.
We shop at Whole Foods all the time, no co op here. But I must say it is cheaper than our old local co op, but I still miss it so much.

I'll have to check out Nestle and Iams as we are big poland springs consumers and our cats are big iams consumers.

I really don't find the American Red Cross no blood donation from gays policy to be that offensive, is that bad? It just sounds like a really outdated paranoia of aids to me.


----------



## moon_goddess

~wild oats their company all the way up to the ceo is unorganized and crappy (my dh worked for them for a little while so i know the inside scoop)
~all the major fast food chains EXCEPT good times (they serve organic meat and natural dairy)
~best buy (for personal reasons)

baby just woke up....post more later


----------



## willow83

i am such a hippocrite...i know of all these things i don't wanna support yet i am poor(comparatively) and so i end up getting them, a few of these things are:
-non organic food (especially animal products)
-makeup ( i discovered that makeup and dog food are pretty much the same thing!)
-all pet food that isn't labeled 'byproduct free'.....(found out they use uthenized pets from the vet in dog food and makeup)
-cleaning products that are not make at home or all natural
-animal tested products
-um what else.........try to buy fair trade but its expensive
theres more i'm sure, but gotta run


----------



## JessicaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Red*
Uh, thisis embarrassing, but I've been boycotting Nestle's since the 1970's, due to their sending formula to 3rd countries and pushing it on the mothers, who then had to buy it.

it's been 30 years! Are they still doing this? How would I find out? (I do miss their chocolate chips and 30 years is a longggg time to go without!) :LOL

Ghirardelli has very good chocolate chips.

Much better than Nastle.


----------



## AntoninBeGonin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abimommy*
Ghirardelli has very good chocolate chips.

Much better than Nastle.










I think Ghirardelli's are the best.







Plus, their chocolate chip cookie recipe is to die for!









~Nay


----------



## ruby slippers

Great thread! Thanks for the links.
I boycott Coca cola, MacD's, fast food places. After reading this I will not be buying very much from anyone.....not a bad thing really!


----------



## InfoisPower

Nestle, Safeway, Coke, Red Cross, Dominos Pizza, United Way,Cancer Funds. I try to avoid plastic goods as much as possible and shop local small businesses.


----------



## willow83

Quote:

Nestle, Safeway, Coke, Red Cross, Dominos Pizza, United Way,Cancer Funds. I try to avoid plastic goods as much as possible and shop local small businesses.
why red cross and cancer funds??


----------



## mamabearsoblessed

:Nestle, have been for about 4 yrs. and actually L'Oreal is in bed w/ Nestle (or are they a Nestle co. -either way







: )~ as are may other companies. I often wonder as I watch commercials of Nastie's and those of their partners if the superstars/models/actors and even regular everyday commercial actors know who they actually are working for. Or if any would care anyway







?
Dh is alot better than I am about boycotting Wal-Mart and others







:


----------



## InfoisPower

Red Cross - Corruption, plush adminstrative salaries, a great percentage of funds raised do not go where they're needed
( see: http://www.opinionjournal.com/editor...ml?id=95001506 ), Knowingly passing on tainted blood
(see:http://www.cbc.ca/news/background/taintedblood/),
little accountability for where the funds go, theft.

Cancer Funds - big money maker, little accountability for where the funds go (http://www.newstarget.com/z009587.html) scroll to *Some charities spend very little money actually helping people*


----------



## diamond lil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *InfoisPower*
Cancer Funds - big money maker, little accountability for where the funds go (http://www.newstarget.com/z009587.html) scroll to *Some charities spend very little money actually helping people*

Thanks for this link. I did the Avon Walk for Breast Cancer about two years ago. We had to raise a minimum of $1200 to participate and I was irked that they do not publicly disclose how the funds walkers raise are distributed or what bottom-line percentage of $$ raised actually benefits clincs, prevention education, etc. I raised a lot of $$, and I could not tell my donors how it was distributed.









I understand that it takes a lot of $$ to put on an event like Avon does every year, but another walker told me that the minimum $1200 you raise basically feeds, shelters, and cares for you (the walker) for that weekend. Any $$ beyond that is considered money raised. That irked me too, because the Avon walk event had tons and tons of corporate sponsorship. Sorry to get off on a tangent, but I was thinking about doing it again in 2006, but I think I'll do more research this time.

Thanks again for the link.


----------



## InfoisPower

You're welcome.


----------



## Seeking Refuge

Nestle
Wal-mart
Michaels
Network News
Reality Television
ETA I suppose I could just explain that we boycott cable television...most television really
Boy Scouts because of their stance on homosexuality
Girl Scouts because of their corporate structure and that fact that most of the money girls raise goes to pay for a Park Avenue address for the corporate headquarters.

Really I try to make as much I can myself and buy things from people I know. I view every purchase as a political statement.


----------



## Seeking Refuge

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tupelo Honey*
Well, don't buy a SlingSet then.


----------



## Vito's Mommy

Why Michaels?? I am on my way to do errands when dh gets home from work and Michaels is on my list. Fill me in!


----------



## Seeking Refuge

It just depends on your politics I suppose as to how you feel about that one but here is the link where you can read about it.

The gray column is of more interest, there is more on the website, too.

http://www.boycottgreenmountain.com/gm-moves-to-tx.html

http://www.boycottgreenmountain.com/

Edited to add that I found the good link
http://www.whitehouseforsale.org/Con...?pioneer_ID=25


----------



## oyemicanto

you all inspire me!

I have been boycotting:

Walmart, for all of the abovementioned reasons plus it just makes me feel gross

Disney - for all of the abovementioned reasons and plus their plastic cheap toys make me sick

but I will be adding more to the list. Some of the companies I have learned about in this thread I just don't happen to buy from anyway, but at least now I can spread the word.


----------



## miranda

I boycott:

Wal-Mart, for, I'm sure, all of the reasons everyone else does.
Nestle, for...well...the same as above.
Safeway...because I like to keep my money local and I can't abide the jerks who run the store in my town.
I do most of our shopping locally, where I know my money is in the community.


----------



## Sharlla

Sonic. They use styrofoam for their drink cups.


----------



## MerelyGod

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zipperump-a-zoomum*
and Best Buy (for totally personal "they pissed me off" reasons)
Kaly

I used to boycott Best Buy for the very same reason, but then we just HAD to go there (per DH) one night and the greeter told me I looked radiant! So, now I love Best Buy. :LOL

I'm such a Leo.


----------

